# Orvis for saltwater?



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just startin out and does anyone know if a Orvis Rocky Mountain 7/8 w/8wt and Orvis Clear Water 9'8wt 2pc rod would be OK for saltwater flats?
Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Are these rods that you have already, or that you want to buy?

A fly rod is a fly rod, just some cast differently than others. But for Orvis questions, Capt. John will have to chime in...

The only thing that may change is the type of line that you are using. One that can take the warmer climate, floats better, not bright orange...


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Have opportunity to buy the combo but not sure if the reel is designed for saltwater use or like a trolling motor that is not designed specifically for saltwater but will work just fine


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

A fly reel is a fly reel. Some are exposed drag, some are sealed drag. If you take care of your equipment you don't have anything to worry about. There are no real gears that corrode, you may get salt build up in some areas that can be taken care of with a hose.

-Richard


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

As long as you don't drop it on a rock and bend it, and you rinse well after each use, this reel would probably do fine for most 8 wt SW species (redfish, snook, trout, small jacks). Bonefish might be a little fast for a reel without a decent drag, but then agan, if you learn to palm the reel carefully you can still get by just fine.   

The rod: a broomstick would be a fine place to start learning to cast. Buy what you can afford. Even cheap rods are pretty good once you know how to throw them. Then, if you fall in love with the stroke, you'll find a higher end rod will give you a more pleasurable experience. And isn't that what it's really all about?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> But for Orvis questions, Capt. Jon will have to chime in...


Okay...I can do that. The rod and reel combo you are describing will do fine for the flats. 8 weight is the standard. However the Rocky Mtn reel is not the greatest reel for the money that Orvis makes. The Battenkill Mid-Arbor IV or Large Arbor IV are great reels for just a little bit more. You will get far better quality for your value. As far as the rod goes, Orvis revamped the Clearwater II series and now those rods have more quality with a great price.....plus they come in 4 piece models now, too. If you live in Orlando, I suggest you make a trip to Andy Thornal Co. in Winter Haven. They are an Orvis dealer and run combo specials all the time. Ask for Allen Wyatt....863-299-9999.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have both items that you are talking about, and would agree with most that has been said on here about them. I would suggest this though, if you are just starting out, look around. I picked up a mid range 8 wt Redington outfit for around $85 with line and backing. Granted the line wasn't great, but for a 4 pc rod, a composite reel, line and backing...I was pleased. Free shipping too!

I've got more 4, 5 & 6 wt stuff than I know what to do with, but I am lacking on the 8 wt items.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

> The Battenkill Mid-Arbor IV or Large Arbor IV are great reels for just a little bit more.


This is an excellent point. I have a Battenkill mid-A in the 5 wt that I love for its quality, appearance, and apparent durability. Everyone I've talked to personally or read talk about them on the internet who has owned one has been very happy. In fact, I have friends who catch a lot of false albacore in NC, and they use 9 wt TFO rods with, guess what, Orvis Battenkill mid-arbor 9 wt reels. Don't tell your local shop they're using that reel on a false albacore: they'd call you crazy and talk you into a $600 reel.

One other piece of advice: I have the Battenkill Large Arbor III on a 6 wt rod. I like it for it's diameter of handle (my left hand spins over a larger circle easier when trying to really reel in fast), but the handle catches my flyline a lot (which annoys me), it doesn't carry enough backing for some of the fish I'm after, even in a 6wt, and it just doesn't seem nearly as sturdy as the Battenkill Mid-Arbor. Not that i've bent the frame yet, it just looks like I could.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto on the tuna's. I think they are the acid test for any fly reel and the only exception IMO where a high quality fly reel matters. Kingfish are a close second too. Either will heat up drag washers like few others. I've never used them, but if those Battenkills are holding up to those kinds fast and long runs then that is a testament to their quality for sure. At that price point they would be worth a hard look.


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

BigAlPachecko is dead on right with the rinsing of equipment and lines post use in saltwater. Rod and reel capabilities are tested with the physical / athletic / skill of the angler. As in any sport, the equipment we choose will compliment our level of skill.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the 2 piece 9' 8wt Clearwater rod myself. Had it for a year and am happy with it. I bought the Battenkill mid arbor reel to go with it. Good combo for me in saltwater.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Just startin out and does anyone know if a Orvis Rocky Mountain 7/8 w/8wt and Orvis Clear Water 9'8wt 2pc rod would be OK for saltwater flats?
> Thanks, Jimmy


Why does it matter, you're just gonna sell it in 3 weeks and buy something else   

-T


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Just startin out and does anyone know if a Orvis Rocky Mountain 7/8 w/8wt and Orvis Clear Water 9'8wt 2pc rod would be OK for saltwater flats?
> > Thanks, Jimmy
> 
> 
> ...


So true...


----------

